# Impact spray



## ruff-driver (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.nordicagolf.co.uk/markit-impact-spray.html

Is there a cheaper high st alternative to the above that won't eat through my lovely forged irons :thup:


----------



## Moff (Feb 3, 2015)

athlete foot spray or fake snow spray?


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would think any cheap deodorant.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2015)

another shout for athletes foot spray.


----------



## RobertB (Feb 3, 2015)

this....

http://www.boots.com/en/Daktarin-Aktiv-Spray-Powder-100g_1301/

and saves you eight quid.... but then again the impact spray is probably a 'special' lossless formulation for golfers, which along with bracelets and other gizmos imbues user with 50+yds of drives etc...


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guy I know uses talc!


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm really struggling to see the point of impact spray. Surely it is adding another layer of complication that isn't needed.  Look at the ball flight, feel where the ball has struck the club-face. If the ball goes exactly where you want it...who cares if you compressed it too much, or didn't compress it enough etc!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 3, 2015)

Impact tape works on the face too.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 3, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			I'm really struggling to see the point of impact spray. Surely it is adding another layer of complication that isn't needed.  Look at the ball flight, feel where the ball has struck the club-face. If the ball goes exactly where you want it...who cares if you compressed it too much, or didn't compress it enough etc!
		
Click to expand...

It's not about how much you compress the ball. It's the location of the strike. High low toe heel and middle.  Not everyone can tell through heel a centre strike might be center but a touch lower than optimal.

any number of reasons why you would like to know the exact location of a strike.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;PA5X2P67G2k]http://youtu.be/PA5X2P67G2k[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;FD31zt0V4xU]http://youtu.be/FD31zt0V4xU[/video]


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 3, 2015)

Thankyou coach :thup:

Now off to the supermarket for a trolley load of smelly feet products


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Thankyou coach :thup:

Now off to the supermarket for a trolley load of smelly feet products 

Click to expand...


ha! .... & you're welcome. just a very light quick spray will do so spray lasts some time.
remember to check the wind direction before spraying .........


----------



## Sybez (Feb 3, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Impact tape works on the face too.
		
Click to expand...

This has been proven to effect ball spin effects and so masking true ball flight...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2015)

Personally I let the ball flight and direction tell me what I need. I did have some impact labels http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Golf_CLub_Impact_Labels_Stickers.html but to be honest I gained nothing much from the I wasn't getting by simply looking at the ball after I hit it


----------



## RobertB (Feb 3, 2015)

Using the tin from Boots I've found it invaluable in fine tuning strike with driver. Great for getting ball position fixed to get strikes at sweet spot or tad above centre and to toe. That last trackman clip nails the value exactly. 

Again in you see dozens on people at range thrashing driver down range with little or no feedback or analysis. Fair enought if golf if just that, but significant improvement can be made with aids like the spray. 

BTW I think it's a bit rubbish for irons off the mat. For the usual range mat issues.


----------

